# Guns and Hoses!



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

GUNS AND HOSES SPEARFISHING TOURNAMENT is scheduled for June 8 & 9. Captains meeting on June 7. This will be the biggest tournament we've ever scheduled, with 2 days of shiootin'! Watch for more details to follow soon!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

2 days, cant wait!:thumbsup:


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

That's awesome!!!! As usual it's the weekend before I get home:cursing::cursing::cursing:!!! Hope all are safe and have some fun!!!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

2 days.....were gonna need a bigger boat.....


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking forward to it!!! M favorite tournament of the year


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

Can't wait, always a good time! Count the K-crew in!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

heck yeah!!


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Team G.O.M.S. Checking in.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Jim, any update on the rules, categories, prizes, etc?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Team A Salt Weapon gonna represent????


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Dave, you know! Very glad you could join us. 
Looking forward to this one!!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is a link to the "Guns and Hoses" rules and entry form.


Eligible Species: 

Snapper (All legal species)
Grouper (All legal species)
Amberjack
Flounder
Spadefish
Lionfish


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

T shirts this year? 

How about an Almaco division in Lieu of AJ (from what I understand will be closed)?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Posted Wednesday afternoon on your other thread Sniper, looking for divers, texted you, and April, no answer? Surely you got room for me after all those days we hit up my private numbers on your boat last summer? Talk to me



Clay-Doh said:


> Already sent you a text. I'm in for both days. Lokkin forward to diving your spots this year. We put a hurtin on some of mine last year.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn Derik, still no answer? Text messages, post on 2 threads, almost a week goes by, and you refuse to give me answer, but you post answers to other people askin, tellin em yeah you got room, after the fact?

What's up? Why can't I get an answer? I can't figure out any reason you wouldn't want me on your boat, or at least respond to me.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I got your 10 text you sent me. Not sure if you sent them that way, or if my ancient phone just broke them up like that. Was too much for me to try to text back, but it all just seemed like a smoke screen to me. But hey, that's just my opinion, it's all good.

Anyways, I just wanted to make sure, especially in light now of the fact that you don't want me diving on your boat, which like I said no hard feelings, that you did, as you said you would, erase MY private numbers that we went to on your boat a couple days last snapper season? Yu know, the end of snapper season, these days?
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/spear-20-27-snapper-thurs-fri-sat-sun-need-3-divers-124619/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/chunky-love-salt-weapon-speared-huge-ones-26-8-snapper-124394/

I'm sure you wouldn't have been hitting them, or taking charters to them, or especially plan on going to them this tournament, as you said in your other post 'looking for divers, have small private numbers with big fish.' I guess you wouldn't be going to mine, since you did agree to erase them?

Would love to see some pictures of the big fish from your private numbers though! I know last years tourney right before I came on your boat with my numbers, and the tourney the year before that, you went to public numbers, and no one on your boat got any big ones. Glad that in between you somehow got some good private numbers that you've had a chance to dive!

I looked on your website (nice site by the way) and when I clicked on the scuba diving charters, the _only_ three pictures on the page of fish were all pictures I took that I own the rights to. 








But more so, two of em are not even on A Salt Weapon, that's a trip on my old ProCat Catamaran from 5 years ago, that's Chunky Love! But your site says "Aboard A Salt Weapon". And the other picture is, granted, on your boat last snapper season, but it's all fish, including my 26.8 pound snapper, from Chunky Love numbers, which you don't have those numbers anymore, cuz you erased them, I'm sure, since you said you would.

Was really hoping to see some fish pictures of fish off _your_ private numbers.

Anyways, not trying to be an ass, (and especially in light that you won't have me on your boat anymore, which I completely understand, and have no hard feelings), I nicely ask that you take my pictures, that I took and own the rights too, down from your website, especially since they are either aboard Chunky Love, or Chunky Love numbers, and I just don't like them floating around the internet being misrepresented for commercial gain. I'm sure you understand, and there aren't any hard feelings.

I just have pride in Chunky Love, and don't like seeing credit taken away, Like I'm sure you do with your gig. Already had that from the video posted of awesome fish from the trip with 2 Team Chunky Love members on your boat, that Chunky Love provided the numbers for, the video erroneously listing the people in it as "The A Salt Weapon Dive and Fish team", and somehow not one single mention of Chunky Love, go figure? Oh well, no harm!
http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum84/thread14926.html

Hope to see some pictures posted of the big fish from _your_ private numbers you have for this tourney, and good luck, would have loved to dive some of _your_ numbers, but all's good!

PS, you mind just verifying that you did in fact erase the unumbers and tracks? Thanx!


----------

